# The first step - part 2



## RooKittie (Sep 26, 2017)

I've not been able to get back on here. I think I was just too afraid he is going to find out what I am planning. No, I've not taken the first step yet. Why? I don't know. You know, our 23rd anniversary is in 2 days. It makes me incredibly sad how this has ended up. Never in a million years would I thought this would happen. I'm exhausted over this. Along with the daily trials of life, this is physically affecting me. I wish I could blink and it be all over with.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

You can live with the daily reminder, or you can what's best for both of you. End the charade and move on with your life. Millions of people have done it. You will both be happier.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I think SunCMars said it quite well in his left brain-right brain discussion on your previous thread. I don't think the handshake has occurred for you yet.


----------

